# Valery Gavrilin



## Morimur

> *Valery Aleksandrovich Gavrilin* (Russian: Валерий Александрович Гаврилин, (August 17, 1939 - January 28, 1999) was a Russian composer, Honoured Artist of Russia, People's Artist of the USSR and a recipient of the USSR State Prize.
> 
> The art of Gavrilin is one of the most vivid and striking features of contemporary Russian culture.[citation needed] After having composed "The Russian Music Book" he entered into music of the 1960s in the period of the so-called "neo-folklore wave" which was a kind of parallel to the art of such Russian "country-writers" in the genre prose as Vasili Belov, Viktor Astafiyev, and Vasily Shukshin. The truthful picture of the contemporary life of people, their mood, expectation, hopes and sorrows is presented in Gavrilin's music. -Wikipedia


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, a melodic talent, also in his vocal music. At least some of his string quartets (1+3) can also be available at times at obscure sources. A bit strange how unrecorded he is, especially in the West.


----------

